# gestellt  werden können



## Diana1989

Hola buen día  nuevamentne el día de hoy me surgió una duda acerca de una frase que ví en un video. 

Me encuentro preparando para una entrevista en alemán y ví que el chico del video estaba explicando pautas para la misma, especialmente para las preguntas que se hacen y comentó esto:

" Natürlich sind das nur einege von viele Fragen, die in eine Vorstellungsgespräch _*gestellt werden können"*_

Esa parte subrayada en rojo sería en español: Obviamente estas son algunas de las tantas preguntas, que en una entrevista de trabajo* se llegarían a preguntar"*

*Im Voraus vielen Dank  *


----------



## Peterdg

Más literalmente sería: "que se podrían preguntar".


----------



## Diana1989

Mil mil gracias  super clara la explicación.


----------



## Tonerl

Diana1989 said:


> Natürlich sind das nur einege von viele Fragen, die in eine Vorstellungsgespräch _*gestellt werden können*_



Unas sugerencias más:

Natürlich sind das nur _*einige*_ von _*vielen*_ Fragen, _*die in einem*_ Vorstellungsgespräch _*gestellt werden können
Obviamente estas son sólo algunas de las muchas preguntas que se pueden hacer en una entrevista de trabajo*_

Natürlich sind das nur _*einige*_ von _*vielen*_ Fragen, _*die in einem*_ Vorstellungsgespräch _*gestellt werden könnten*_
_*Obviamente estas son sólo algunas de las muchas preguntas que se podrían hacer en una entrevista de trabajo*_


----------



## Alemanita

Diana1989 said:


> _*gestellt werden können"*_



Está en voz pasiva, literalmente: que pueden ser preguntadas.
El orden irrita a veces a los hispanoparlantes, es al revés del castellano.


----------



## anahiseri

Traducción idiomática: preguntas que pueden poner
Traducción hiper literal : preguntas que puestas ser pueden


----------

